# Spirit Discounts



## twitch0601 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi, i'm am trying to find spirit coupons and discounts, i have the codes to get free shipping and certain money off online, but is there anywhere to get like % off in store, like a coupon to ring at the register, cause i really don't want to order from online, i have been having a lot of problems with our mail guy, forgetting to give us our stuff and i don't want to deal with it. Thanks


----------



## HalloweenDan (Sep 6, 2007)

You have to sign up on their website for email promos. Hopefully its not too late to get a coupon. I got mine a couple weeks ago.


----------



## twitch0601 (Sep 13, 2010)

I am signed up and I have gotten alot of online codes but is there any news papers or anywhere I can get physical coupons to bring in store?


----------



## SmartisSexy (Oct 14, 2009)

Just Google print Spirit Halloween coupon, that 20% off coupon is floating around all over the internet.


----------



## twitch0601 (Sep 13, 2010)

Could someone post a link to one of those 20% off coupons that someone has actually used. I don't want to get to the register with everything and they say it's not valid. And then have to leave it all and get another coupon. You know


----------



## Jmurdock (May 13, 2010)

Hopefully I'll get a chance to try this one tonight. I'll let you know if it worked.

http://www.spirithalloween.com/images/spirit/emailblasts/EM090310.html


----------



## Sauron the Great (Nov 3, 2009)

Jmurdock said:


> Hopefully I'll get a chance to try this one tonight. I'll let you know if it worked.
> 
> http://www.spirithalloween.com/images/spirit/emailblasts/EM090310.html


WORKS PERFECT!!!!!

Purchased the Resurrection Mary Animated Prop and saved $20!!!!


----------



## twitch0601 (Sep 13, 2010)

thank you very much, i also figured out that if i use a different email and sign up on spirit they will send you one. so im just going to get all my friends to sign up and i will give them cash and we will all go in and pay one by one. hehe


----------



## Jmurdock (May 13, 2010)

Erghhh, I went bought my stuff and forgot to use it! But the guy said it was good....so I guess I'll have to go back tomorrow for more shopping. lol (sadly there wasn't much I wanted this year)


----------

